# Does anyone get this one?



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So Kubrick does great with his potty training! He hasn't had an accident in goodness knows how long and he goes for the pad every time. He used to be a poop eater. He would eat the poop if I didn't pick it up soon enough and it was a really gross habit. If I came home, I use to find the tell tale smudge on his pee pad, meaning that he had pooped and eaten it. uke: We got over it after lots of training and he hasn't eaten his poop at all in months as far as I can tell. So that's great!

However, I have noticed in the last couple of months that if I am not paying attention to him when he poops and I don't notice that he pooped in let's say five minutes or so, he will pick up the poop and spread it around. I'm not joking! He will pick up a piece and put it next to his toy box and pick up another one and put it next to the chair (about 2 feet away from the pee pad) and then today I found a piece on his bed as well! This behavior has only happened about three times that I can count (twice when I came back home, once tonight while I was home doing the dishes and not paying attention). I know he doesn't eat it at all as there are no bite marks or anything, plus I can't smell it on his breath. I also know that he is pooping on the pad and then moving it because he leaves one or two pieces on the pad as well! :frusty:

I get really upset when I find this and he, I think, picks up on it pretty well, though I haven't really punished him about it since it's after the fact. I have scolded him as I pick it up, mostly because I am so pissed about it. Though once it passes it does make me laugh because I do think it's funny in a sick twisted way. What kind of dog behavior is this anyway? Anyone have any ideas as to WHY he is doing this? Is it to get attention?

Notice this is not something that happens a lot or anything, but it does annoy the hell out of me when it does. Ideas as to why and how to stop it are appreciated!

My fiance's answer to all this? "He is a dog and dogs like to play with poop."


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yuck. I'd be annoyed too. I hope you don't mind, but I laughed a lot when I was reading your post. It's disgusting, but funny. :laugh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I laugh about it too (after the fact). I just don't get it. Maybe he is saving it for later? LOL.

At least it's only happened three times. Maybe he was bored and trying to make the place look nicer. :laugh:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh yuck. I'd be annoyed too. I hope you don't mind, but I laughed a lot when I was reading your post. It's disgusting, but funny. :laugh:


Me too!!! Sorry Lina.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Although I'm not recollecting much of the specifics of psych theory from grad school, didn't Freud have something to say about that? uke:

Sorry, Lina...that IS sort of funny...ound:ound:

(NO psych evaluations for ME, do you hear??!) :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh sorry Lina. I actually am not laughing. too close to home. But Cash eats his--- I would guess Kubrick is hording of some sort. or perhaps looking for attention. Or maybe he is decorating the set for his next film...LOL.

Maybe try the hot sauce even thought he doesn't eat it--he will still get the hot in his mouth.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

who knows what he was thinking while doing that...hopefully he will not do it anymore!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, I would totally try the hot sauce except that if he knows that I saw him poop he will not touch it at all! I taught him not to eat his poop by letting him know that it's "MINE." So he's very good at knowing that. I've even left it for 15 minutes (and went into another room) and since he knows that I saw him poop, he won't touch it at all. So the hot sauce won't help because he'll know that I saw him do it and he won't even try to touch it.

Maybe he's doing it because he wants me to watch him poop? haha. Although now that I think about it some more he probably knows that the poop is mine and he's trying to claim it when I'm not around by putting it around his things? Wow... that actually does make sense, doesn't it? hmmm.

I might try the hot sauce thing once and see if he will touch it and hopefully it will stop. The thing is this as only happened three times in 2 months, so I'm not sure if it will happen again any time soon. He really is a little stinker! No pun intended.


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

I wonder how he decides which poop goes where....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, I'm so sorry, but that's just too funny in a weird way. It kind of reminded me of how I sprinkle Pablo's kibble on the bedroom floor to keep him from pottying there. Maybe he wants to invite you to poop in those spots? 
Or wait, maybe he's practicing for Easter and is hiding poop-eggs for you :biggrin1:

Sorry, I'm of no help and you sure would deserve some good advice from me after you helped me out a few times...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mary, LOL, I have NO idea! :laugh:

Maryam, I really do think that he is trying to claim it. Right after I posted this I thought about it and it makes the most sense. Since he knows that his poop is "mine" and not his, so when I'm not around he thinks it's his, if that makes sense, so he is putting it around his things (though not eating it, thank goodness). I am keeping a good sense of humor about this, so at least that's something.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

It's STILL really funny...ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, that DOES make sense. It's just too funny it's poop, he must think it's something great. Well I guess it's a no-brainer since he liked eating it...


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

what IS it with these little guys and poop?

i have to admit to laughing also...the idea that he is redecorating with poop is kinda funny.

joe


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

****ATTENTION***!!! might be too nasty for your eyes!!!*

Speaking of poop...that's what our creative pup did with his poop, LOL.

Edited: FYI, the pic showed Pablo's poop shaped like a perfect Sax, LOL.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

now THAT'S funny!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG Maryam!! Gross!uke:

Do we have an artistic side?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Please tell us that you had your camera handy...and you didn't go back into the house to get it for this 'specialty' shot. TOO FUNNY!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kristy, I'm not THAT sick, LOL. Although...it would have been worth it ound: No, we were in a park and my DH cracked up laughing while picking the poop up and I took a pic with the cell. His poop usually doesn't look like that unless he eats goose poop uke: 
We thought it was funny, but I said:'Who in the world could find it funny too w/o puking?' His answer 'your crazy forum' :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Yup, the forum, you guys always say you want more PICTURES! There is no limit on the subject I guess! ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't know about the poop limit, I actually might have to remove it, cause it is kind of gross after all...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, that really is GROSS! uke:

Though I guess Pablo is a talented little pup. :laugh:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina,

What Kubrick is doing sounds similar to what Scout is doing with his poop now too. Scout is a poop eater, and we've been trying to break him of the habit since day 1. Anyway, he's progressed from eating his own poop to eating Lincoln's poop only, and from gobbling it up with lightning speed to taking a nibble and looking guilty, to now bringing the poop INSIDE and putting it on the rug. Of course, at that point, I take it away. (It gets to this point when I don't notice him outside with it). 

So, I'm wondering if Kubrick is kind of at that "I used to eat my poop, but now this is what I'm doing with it" point too. He's a "poop-eating graduate" :biggrin1: I think Scout is actually bringing it inside to savor his "treat" for later....or maybe he's bringing it in as a treat for me! (Since I always pick it up, maybe he thinks *I* want to eat it...)

I'm just happy that we are getting closer to our goal...even if it is baby steps....the longer it takes him to actually EAT it, the better chance I have of taking it away. Yechhhh!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, I'm glad I'm not the only one whose Hav does this! I was afraid that Kubrick was "special." LOL. Your idea makes sense. Maybe all the poop eaters have to go through this in order to break their habit completely! :laugh:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Y'all need to sign your dogs up for the APE (Anonymous Poop Eaters)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jane, I'm glad I'm not the only one whose Hav does this! I was afraid that Kubrick was "special." LOL. Your idea makes sense. Maybe all the poop eaters have to go through this in order to break their habit completely! :laugh:


Yeah, I think they're "learning to let go"! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina,

I am so sorry Kubrick has picked up such an nasty little habbit, but it's kinda funny (in a sick way).  I have no advice, but hope he stops soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound:ound: I am so sorry guys, but this thread has made me laugh out loud!!!!ound:ound:

Thank god I do not have poop eaters, or poop movers, or poop decorators, or poop collectors!! Thankfully ours is left alone for pick up!! 

Lets hope Kubrick doesnt decide to "give it back to you" on YOUR bed!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, 

That's just gross!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This thread is too funny. I missed Maryam's photo....drats. I have no constructive advice because thank heavens, my two are not poop eaters.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:ound:ound: This thread is hysterical!!! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have to say after hearing from you girls, I am so glad this is a havanese feature Dora has decided to not have!!! She can shred whatever she wants, just skip the poo eating! Isabelle is a princess and won't even walk near other dog's poo. I do have to say they both prefer rolling on dead animals! But as long as their mouth's are clean, I am okay with that!


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jun 27, 2007)

My name is Lisa and I haven't posted too many responses but I thought I would share some input that I received from a breeder a while back. She said that some dogs mark their territory with their poop. Maybe your dog is saying "that bed is mine" - not that you would want it after he put poop in it!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, guess I missed the "poop" picture. Pablo is evidently pretty talented. ound: And who knows what is going through Kubrick's cute little brain. I'm counting my blessings that Maddie isn't a poop eater. Maybe she was as a pup, but I missed that part. Now cat poop, that's another matter.....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I was just reading somewhere else that certain foods seem to "encourage" second time round snacking. Natural Balance Duck and Potato was certainly the culprit in many cases. I know when I switched MeMe off of NB Duck and Potato, away went the poop eating (or most of it anyways - she'll try and sneak a cat tootsie on occasion). Why not try changing the food and see if that helps?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, I would say that would probably be true if he was actually pooping on his bed, but he's not. I've never heard of a dog moving his poop before to mark, plus he has never marked with pee, so I'm not sure why he would do it with his poop. I really just think he's strange. 

Lisa (errr Me&2Girls), Kubrick isn't eating his poop, he's just moving it around. He hasn't eaten it in a long time.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like somebody is looking for attention. Negative works. :biggrin1: Next time, why don't you try substituting with something acceptable? MeMe is constantly grabbing something she shouldn't and I just try and give her something allowable and replacing the forbidden item. Granted the poop is pretty dramatic, but the principle is the same.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lisa, I think the problem is that Kubrick spreads his poop when Lina is out of sight. So I guess there's no way she can replace it by anything else while it happens. Don't know, maybe you meant afterwards?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, Lisa, I definitely thought at first that it was about getting attention, but he only does it when I'm not around. I do think that he is trying to either save the poop for later because he knows he can't have it or that he is trying to make it "his" when I'm not around as I taught him that the poop is MINE so he won't eat it. I'm hoping that he will grow out of this though he so rarely does it.

I just wanted to share because I thought it was weird/funny/annoying. I can try doing the replacing thing you mentioned but will he get that if it's after the fact? I'll try to do it anyway if he ever does it again just to see. Thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gosh,

I have NOO idea on that one. Are you sure he isnt' moving and pooping? Gucci does that....walk and drop, turn sniff..drop...walk and drop, repeat. lol

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lina,this was so funny but it must be very annoying. Hope he grows out of this habit soon.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lina said:


> I just wanted to share because I thought it was weird/funny/annoying. I can try doing the replacing thing you mentioned but will he get that if it's after the fact? I'll try to do it anyway if he ever does it again just to see. Thanks!


Lina--

I'm thinkin' you know your sweetie better than anyone! And it's like trying to second-guess a toddler who's going through the "Terrible Twos"...:frusty:

WHY do they do those things?

Just *BECAUSE!* ound:ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

I have to agree this thread is hysterical!

Tessa thankfully hasn't moved her poo (yet) but last week I was sure she didn't need to go potty, so I ignored the bell ringing. Later I found a steaming pile by the door but it was nicely decorated with a toy artfully placed right on top.

Was she trying to hide it or pretty it up for me? :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Jan, Too funny. Oh, what a dog will do.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, that is hilarious! I think she was definitely trying to hide it. :suspicious:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Lina, I agree! I guess that's better than eating it :biggrin1:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

This is the funniest thread I have read in ages! I'm up this morning with tears rolling down my cheeks from laughing. Lina, he's an artist! Jan, was it really steaming, hahahaha. Oh this thread is too much, can't stop laughing. Love y'all.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

This thread is hilarious!!  I also was thinking along the lines Kara is. I was thinking it could be a case of the 'dangleberries'. So as Kubrick is walking along trying to get it of, they are landing in places other than the pad. It has happened to Oreo on many occassions. As well as having the habit to poop turn around, sniff, and hop to another location to repeat.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Maybe he's doing it because he wants me to watch him poop? haha. Although now that I think about it some more he probably knows that the poop is mine and he's trying to claim it when I'm not around by putting it around his things? Wow... that actually does make sense, doesn't it? hmmm.


> Kubrick: "No No Mom, I promised I wouldn't eat it, but I just wanted to pretty up the place a bit and the aroma ahhhhhh it's a scent from the gods".


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Lina you may need a doggie psychiatrist for this one. You've got me stumped. At least you have a sense of humor.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok, I am sorry for laughing, but you have to admit it sounds pretty funny. I guess I would be happier with the poop eating then the spreading of it around. It is odd behavior, I wish I had the answer. Good luck!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Carolina,
I feel for you, I can imagine how it can be frustrating. I have absolutely NO advice, but I just have to say this whole thread just is making laugh!! I love trying to figure out wacky animal behavior! ound: Good luck!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad that I'm supplying so much amusement to so many! Kubrick gives me so much amusement every day, I guess it was about time I shared. :laugh:

Kara and Helen, I would suspect that as well except that the places where the poop has been found were all over different corners so I think he's doing it himself. Plus, they are big pieces so definitely not "dingleberries." Unless they are enormous ones. haha!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina~ Is this what I have to look forward to once Tori finally stops eating hers? I can only imagine what my DH will say to that! I certainly hope you can figure out why he's doing it and then are able to put a stop to it. Do you think it could have anything to do w/boredom? I know they will come up w/some odd "games" if they feel they aren't getting all _*they*_ think they need.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe it could be similar to marking? Isabelle is a marker and if she runs out of pee, she uses whatever she has


----------

